# French Troops Marching at Kabul Airport



## tomahawk6 (8 Feb 2009)

French troops singing while marching. Neat video.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=7c1_1233998974


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2009)

Very neat.  They sounded so good, it made me wonder if the ability to sing on key is a prerequisite to joining the French military.


----------



## geo (8 Feb 2009)

Interesting cadence.... not one I would necessarily be comfortable marching at.... (by choice)

marching with hand stretched out & open... awkward.


----------



## tomahawk6 (8 Feb 2009)

Singing is important to the FFL in particular, but may apply to the rest of the French Army. The French Army march at 120 steps and the FFL 88 one way to tell the difference.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Feb 2009)

I think that's called 'sauntering' technically... ;D


----------



## exspy (10 Feb 2009)

I agree, they are very impressive, especially when coming at you 6 abreast as they do.

One thing I've noticed about French soldiers is that they always have their hair shaved down to the bone, and that you really never, ever see a fat one.  They are always lean and have that hungry look, even the older ones.  Must be the red wine they serve at lunch and dinner.

Dan.


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Feb 2009)

Look closer, there's always one juggernaut in every section or platoon, because he beats up all the other ones for their food.


----------



## geo (10 Feb 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Look closer, there's always one juggernaut in every section or platoon, because he beats up all the other ones for their food.



... and that is the secret to how they stay thin


----------



## ex-Sup (10 Feb 2009)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The French Army march at 120 steps and the FFL 88 one way to tell the difference.


That's why the FFL always brings up the rear in a parade, 'cause they're dawdling in the back  ;D
FYI, they call it the "crawl."


----------

